# Good cheap O/U



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

8iowa said:


> In my opinion, the best O/U's are Italian, followed closely by Japanese. I would definitely look for a used O/U made by either one. I recently saw some of the Stoger O/U's at Gander Mountain, and frankly, the imports from Turkey are way-way-way down in quality from the above. Spending $800, $1000, or even $1500 on a nice shotgun makes a whole lot more sense than wasting your money on the cheap imports.
> 
> I know these are strong words, but if you purchase a quality O/U you will always get your money back, maybe even more. This is definitely not the case with a cheap import, not to mention the fact that an Italian or Japanese O/U will give you many years of trouble/maintenance free operation.


8iowa has nailed it. The words "Good" and "Cheap" dont belong in the same sentence when it comes to doubleguns, either O/U or S/S. You could write a term paper on the reasons for this, and I dont intend to, but the hand fitting needed, timing of ejectors, proper barrel regulation, use of high grade materials, and use of specialized machining and proper heat treating are among them. 

As mentioned you are far better buying a pre-owned quality brand name O/U gun like Browning, Beretta, Ruger, Franchi, etc than a NIB "XYZ" brand made in Turkey, Russia, Uzbeckastan, Brazil, China or other 3rd world country. *Good* doublegun 'smiths wont touch those off brands with a ten foot pole. Not worth their time and worlds of trouble "_when not if_" they break.

If all 'ya want is cheap, go buy a single shot or a Wally world pump or something. You'll be money ahead in the long run.

NB


----------

